# Double cream on a brown horse?



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

So just curious, I know to copies of the cream gene on a sorrel based horse makes cremello, and two copies of the cream gene on a bay makes a Perlino, But hat happens with two copies of the cream gene on a brown horse? Or is it still perlino, since brown is a mutation of agouti in a bay?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Still a perlino 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Someone has dubbed the term "Moreno" for double dilute brown, but there is, as of yet, no widely used term to describe them. The term is being used in some places, so perhaps it will spread.

Moreno means dark skinned or brown skinned in Spanish I think.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It doesn't look any different. One user whose name currently escapes me (forgive me! ), she owns Henny the smoky brown colt and he is her avatar, she has one. Henny's dam is a brown based perlino.

Kayella! Her username is Kayella.


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know if any of you guys have ever used this site: 

Horse Color Genetics: An Introduction 

Basically you make different genotypes, the result is modeled on a horse, and if you click on the color name it provides a description. They call brown with two cream genes "seal brown cream". I guess that's an accurate name?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

There is no accurate name that is commonly used by all. Brown based Perlino is probably the most common when people try and separate them. I have never heard Seal Brown cream before honestly.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I imagine they usually just get lumped in under the term perlino. A lot of seal brown horses do already get mistakenly identified as bay, and without genetic testing on a perlino-looking horse specifically for At (or knowing that both parents could only have passed on At or a) you'd never be able to tell just from looking. 

I'd think of a brown-based buckskin if I heard someone using the term "seal brown cream" tbh. Nothing in that name implies 2 copies of the cream gene


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are pictures of Hennessy's dam.
Hennessy the horse


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I heard someone call my name :wink: Poseidon even beat me to pictures haha! 

Henny's dam is a brown based perlino. She's never been tested for it, but Henny is an obvious brownskin and she's where he got his agouti from. Is there much of a phenotypic difference? Not really. If you really, really look at her, then you can see she has an allover slightly darker tone to her than most perlinos do. At least, that's what I can see.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If she's never been tested, she could also be AAt (which would make her a 'regular' perlino since classic bay agouti is dominant)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh sorry, she was genetically tested to be Aa. I meant she wasn't tested for brown, specifically. Sorry to confuse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ah, ok. That makes sense


----------

